
App Lists (2014) - preslavrachev
http://www.pinterest.com/appew/app-lists-2014/
======
annand_virk
In terms of design, hell even story, Monument Valley is an absolute must have.

That VentureBeat list had a pretty nice looking cocktail companion app.

